# AEW Dynamite hot scissoring action edition



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575299482505314304
We got the acclaimed presenting national scissoring day!

We also have luchasaurus putting a pounding on some poor fool

We got devil dick himself MJF a man whose money has probably ended more marriages than the couples who thought investing in Enron was a sound investment against the man with a monthly subscription to lotion for losers wheeler yuta.

We got Darby Allin whose been in more bdsm clubs than I've had hot dinners against the man AJ Lee fantasies about when punk mentions all of the people he hates during sex, Jay Lethal 

And in what I'm pretty sure will be the main event we have le sex gods against the men with more unique holds than the Kama sutra Bryan Danielson and Danny Garcia


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I assume they will be announcing the rematch everyone has been waiting decades for:


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Why can't this Wheeler jobber just fuck off?


----------



## Ernie D (8 mo ago)

Now I'd like to see the Acclaimed move away from the scissoring shtick, it was dumb from the get go.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The fact that this thread didn't get "National Scissoring Day" in the thread title is a dang travesty.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

I really hope they don't run the Scissor thing into the ground till it stops being funny. Their last few segments have been a tad corny. Acclaimed are better with some edge.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ernie D said:


> Now I'd like to see the Acclaimed move away from the scissoring shtick, it was dumb from the get go.


Right after DX stops ever saying 'suck it'


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

With it being an anniversary show, I hope Kenny and the Bucks can return. Every match has an AEW original in it, which is good, though we're now in that phase between bigger shows where there's nothing huge.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Show looks good but I shall miss it again this week. I will torture myself and watch Danielson probably lose to Jericho in Toronto for the third time this year on the 12th. It would be a ridiculous booking decision to have him do so again but it's this guy calling the shots.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

JeSeGaN said:


> Why can't this Wheeler jobber just fuck off?


Him and Garcia on the show but once again we don't know about the status of Wardlow, Miro, Hobbs, Starks, etc. The company is spinning its wheels. Things happen just to happen. And with the wrong people to boot.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Him and Garcia on the show but once again we don't know about the status of Wardlow, Miro, Hobbs, Starks, etc. The company is spinning its wheels. Things happen just to happen. And with the wrong people to boot.


At least 980+ K viewers being invested in last night’s segments involving Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia just further proves the fact that they’re the right young guys to be pushed on weekly TV 

For the record, they’re really over with crowds too; which is a big bonus for them.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> At least 980+ K viewers being invested in last night’s segments involving Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia just further proves the fact that they’re the right young guys to be pushed on weekly TV
> 
> For the record, they’re really over with crowds too; which is a big bonus for them.


Oh yeah wheels was getting rock level pops. He should be world champion and beat Kenny and Moxley and okada in the same night 

If MJF wins on Dynamite I want you to complain like you do when Roman wins.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just realised that Wheeler Yuta is Taka Michinoku going to a fancy dress party as Steve Blackman.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Show looks good but I shall miss it again this week. I will torture myself and watch Danielson probably lose to Jericho in Toronto for the third time this year on the 12th. It would be a ridiculous booking decision to have him do so again but it's this guy calling the shots.


Agreed...dude was a megastar when he first came in but his booking makes him come off as upper-midcarder...
Wish he would recognize that he should be protected as much as possible. Jericho, Garcia, and (to an extent) Moxley didn't really need to win against him at all.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan just confirmed that this episode will be 2 hours and 15 minutes long.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It’s been nearly a month now.

Please bring back Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks on this special Dynamite episode 🙏


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay, I am actually excited to hear there will be an overrun. I've been a bit down over my mother's failing health so this episode sounds like it would be a nice pick me up so just ignore my previously quitting AEW remarks.









or 







:SHIVVAMANOS


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Less than 3000 tickets sold for the show. Very sad.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> Less than 3000 tickets sold for the show. Very sad.


You bored again? Or do tickets normally get sold right away?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Banger alert.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking like a great show. I wish Jay Lethal and his stable would fuck off though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not gonna happen but I'd love to see RUSH beat Hangman just to inject more unpredictability into the booking, plus RUSH needs a big win. Hangman gets his title shot regardless.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

*Luchasaurus* vs. ???
Athena, Toni Storm & Willow Nightingale vs. Jamie Hayter, *Penelope Ford* & Serena Deeb
Rush vs. *Hangman Page
MJF* vs. Wheeler Yuta
Jay Lethal vs. *Darby Allin*
Bryan Danielson & Daniel Garcia vs. *Chris Jericho* & *Sammy Guevara*

It's probably no coincidence that an anniversary show has day one guys/girls in every match. Jungle Boy will probably show his face during the Luchasaurus match too, so all of the Four Pillars will appear with three wrestling.

But again, it'd be a perfect cap-off for an anniversary show to have the Elite back. Legal issues may make that impossible but it'd give the show a huge feel-good factor if Kenny and the Bucks appeared at the end.

It's surprising Mox isn't booked, I guess he could be on the live Rampage on Friday.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JeSeGaN said:


> Why can't this Wheeler jobber just fuck off?




Hopefully MJF beats him in 2 minutes and he does.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't believe we're definitely getting The Elite back this week


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I can't believe we're definitely getting The Elite back this week


I hope you're right. If they don't show up for the anniversary or Toronto show then that's going to suck. This show to me just doesn't feel right without them. I still enjoy it but it's better when they are around.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like a Wardlow open challenge will be added.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577066718802767874


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Looks like a Wardlow open challenge will be added.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577066718802767874


just saw on Dark that this is Wardlow vs Brian Cage


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> just saw on Dark that this is Wardlow vs Brian Cage


Oh that's a cool match for Dynamite. It's good they're doing something with Cage again.

Here's the graphic:


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck me, it's a fucking miracle.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577077537385193472


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow vs Brian Cage holy shit. What a hoss fight that's gonna be. This is what I want to see from Wardlow's booking.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why just throw Wardlow vs Brian Cage out there? We haven’t seen him on AEW in like a year and all of a sudden he’s just back — announced on twitter — facing Wardlow. So he’s gonna lose. Why present any of your talent like this, much less a guy that actually has _some_ talent..


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DRose1994 said:


> Why just throw Wardlow vs Brian Cage out there? We haven’t seen him on AEW in like a year and all of a sudden he’s just back — announced on twitter — facing Wardlow. So he’s gonna lose. Why present any of your talent like this, much less a guy that actually has _some_ talent..


It is kinda weird to me that we got a one month build for Wardlow vs Tony Nese but Wardlow vs Cage is just sort of thrown out there, even though Cage is a much more interesting opponent. Plus, he has mystique of just sort of disappearing


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The week ahead is looking good.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Great card. 

FWIW MJF said in a tweet that his match with Yutes is opening the show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm a fan of Toni Storm but I don't understand how she gets so much more TV time compared to Thunder Rosa. It's like she's booked every week. Its not like Toni cuts a bunch of promos... and she's a lesser in ring talent, though more attractive lol.

Hopefully when she wins the Interim title back after returning from injury she gets more exposure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

it’s about time for the Elite to return

not feeling the show without them

luckily Hangers is still featured


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it’s about time for the Elite to return
> 
> not feeling the show without them
> 
> luckily Hangers is still featured


Surely TK ain't that stupid not to have The Elite in the anniversary show or Kenny in the Toronto show right? If he does let's just say i'm going to turn into a Legit over here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very excited for Wardlow vs Cage. Hoss fight but they both are pretty athletic too. 

Def. watching tomorrow. Pretty strong card on paper and the overrun for the anniversary is justified.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Prosper said:


> I'm a fan of Toni Storm but I don't understand how she gets so much more TV time compared to Thunder Rosa. It's like she's booked every week. Its not like Toni cuts a bunch of promos... and she's a lesser in ring talent, though more attractive lol.
> 
> Hopefully when she wins the Interim title back after returning from injury she gets more exposure.


i heard that Rosa was dealing with her back injury for a while; she had initially felt that she could have worked through it. That’s why she couldn’t wrestle every week as Toni’s doing now. She needed rest on some weeks when she was the champ. (And it sucks that Rosa is not around right now … )


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

redban said:


> i heard that Rosa was dealing with her back injury for a while; she had initially felt that she could have worked through it. That’s why she couldn’t wrestle every week as Toni’s doing now. She needed rest on some weeks when she was the champ. (And it sucks that Rosa is not around right now … )


Yeah it's a blower being a fan, here's to hoping she gets better soon and is showcased more upon her return.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Where is the Rampage thread?


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

This is a bad looking card tonight filled with people who don't draw.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Aedubya said:


> Where is the Rampage thread?


I'll put it up post Dynamite once the full cards announced


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Certainly turned into the best card on Dynamite in a while.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Looking like a strong show. As said earlier, I hope we do get the return of the Elite tonight. This anniversary show won't feel quite right if they aren't present.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I really like these clustered graphics AEW does. Looks like the tag match is main eventing. Going with Jericho to pin Garcia here.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

We should have Luchasaurus "putting the pounding" on Kris Statlander instead 😂


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

brian cage vs wardlow = everything that's wrong with AEW. no build up or angle let's just book matches for the sake of it. where's the storylines on this show ?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I like Darby, Wardlow and MJF, but I don't care about Lethal, Cage and Yuta.

Hangman, Luchasaurus, women's tag and NSD = 

Not sure why Danielson and Garcia are teaming up already. I can totally see them getting the win tonight, only for Garcia to cost Danielson his title match against Jericho, which would be wrestling booking 101.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

hybrid92_ said:


> brian cage vs wardlow = everything that's wrong with AEW. no build up or angle let's just book matches for the sake of it. where's the storylines on this show ?


The TNT Title is his storyline for the foreseeable future. They probably don’t see a lot in Brian Cage as a credible midcard or higher level opponent. 

AEW really did not need to re-sign that Cage. He is unique in a way but not enough to be a bruiser on a roster with Archer, Luchasaurus, Miro, Wardlow, Samoa Joe, W. Morrissey and others I am forgetting at the moment. Brian Cage was useful when he debuted. He isn’t relevant in AEW at all. Cage is a decent midcard act that isn’t pushed consistently. He is like a midcard Kane. He could be re-heated in a pinch if needed. 

TK should probably try and explain to him why he was supposedly punished and others were allowed to spout off online. It wasn’t even Cage who openly complained. His wife didn’t work for AEW though. TK was itching to punish SOMEONE. Cage is inconsequential enough to discipline. TK might have a more difficult time disciplining his friends.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> The week ahead is looking good.
> 
> View attachment 134951



TK is a great match maker but godamn Lethal/Darby and Cage/Wardlow should have been full fledged feuds. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

hybrid92_ said:


> brian cage vs wardlow = everything that's wrong with AEW. no build up or angle let's just book matches for the sake of it. where's the storylines on this show ?


True, but at this point you have to take what you can get. I'm just glad we're even getting Wardlow on the damn show. Both of them are big, powerful guys so that is a quality that creates more intrigue than your typical random match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

hybrid92_ said:


> brian cage vs wardlow = everything that's wrong with AEW. no build up or angle let's just book matches for the sake of it. where's the storylines on this show ?


Brian Cage is on ROH and not really a major player in AEW's mid-card right now so I don't think it matters in this case, but I do agree that Wardlow is in need of a real storyline.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> True, but at this point you have to take what you can get. I'm just glad we're even getting Wardlow on the damn show. Both of them are big, powerful guys so that is a quality that creates more intrigue than your typical random match.


Except we already have been getting Wardlow on the shows over the last couple of months, and the others match-up have a lot of intrigue going for them too.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

All that I know is that Penelope Ford will be in that trios match...and then whatever else that is on the card.

No seriously, I do like the card for tonight. RUSH vs. Hangman.... interesting. One of the great things about AEW having such a bloated roster is the different possibilities of fresh matches.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Let's bring back the Elite and Thunder Rosa (if she's healthy) tonight!!

CM Punk's big return can wait until next summer


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Let's bring back the Elite and Thunder Rosa (if she's healthy) tonight!!
> 
> CM Punk's big return can wait until next summer


I feel like it’s not going to happen tonight?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CM Punk won't be back until early next year you would think. The Elite's punishment shouldn't be as harsh, they're not the ones who went full beast mode during the press conference.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

,


Prosper said:


> *CM Punk won't be back until early next year you would think.*


Hopefully he won’t be back. Period


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

redban said:


> ,
> 
> 
> Hopefully he won’t be back. Period


Lol he's still a big name. Their biggest name. Despite his BS outside of the ring he's still exceptional at his job. He essentially ruined MJF's big comeback storyline but maybe they can revisit it later with some tweaks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

"Road To" episode for those who haven't seen it and want to check it out.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The first ever Dynamite ended with Cody and the Bucks getting beaten down by the Inner Circle, I wonder if tonight's show ends with The Elite standing tall?



Prosper said:


> Lol he's still a big name. Their biggest name. Despite his BS outside of the ring he's still exceptional at his job. He essentially ruined MJF's big comeback storyline but maybe they can revisit it later with some tweaks.


After re-watching the MJF/Punk promo, there's too many great stories on the table for nothing to come of it. Seven months is a long time to imagine all the storyline possibilities for a heel Punk return. Should be able to turn it into Dan Lambert heat if he plays it right. 

Then we just need MJF to become a crowd favourite by March next year, and have him say he's beaten everybody and there's nobody left...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> The first ever Dynamite ended with Cody and the Bucks getting beaten down by the Inner Circle, I wonder if tonight's show ends with The Elite standing tall?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus, if Tony Khan doesn’t trust CM Punk to be a world champion again (yet) with an actual run, he could just eventually give him the ROH World title for a reasonable period.

This way, CM Punk technically gets a world title reign without putting a big risk to the AEW main event scene, and plans wouldn’t change drastically if he was unable to compete again as the ROH World Champion for whatever reason.

Chris Jericho DID say that he plans to beat every former ROH World Champion too.

However, I’d wait for Punk to stay healthy for several months (after returning) before giving him another chance with a world title. I think the ROH World title would be the safe decision here.

Plus, I’d save future conflict by not having Punk do any more media scrums. Just let the guy do other media appearances without having to speak much on a big platform.

That’s just me being optimistic about summer 2023 onwards though


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 135068


And yet another insult to Wardlow, not making it onto that poster, even as a Dynamite day one talent and current TNT champion.

PAC as well.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> And yet another insult to Wardlow, not making it onto that poster, even as a Dynamite day one talent and current TNT champion.
> 
> PAC as well.


its a poster dude. They didn’t mean for anyone to go analyzing who’s there and not there . They have Shida on the poster, and she’s not on the continent.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> The first ever Dynamite ended with Cody and the Bucks getting beaten down by the Inner Circle, I wonder if tonight's show ends with The Elite standing tall?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a tough one though because I don’t know if we want MJF to play a baby face EVER lol he’s talked way too much shit at this point. More than I’ve heard from any heel in forever.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> And yet another insult to Wardlow, not making it onto that poster, even as a Dynamite day one talent and current TNT champion.
> 
> PAC as well.


You’re taking the Wardlow love too far with that one lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Prosper said:


> You’re taking the Wardlow love too far with that one lol


Nope. 

If he hadn't spent the last 5 months having his momentum destroyed and barely being booked I'd have thought little of it, but considering how horrifically misused he's been since Double or Nothing it's just another insult and bit of mistreatment.

Obviously it's not the end of the world, but it just adds to how shit he's been treated in recent months.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Nope.
> 
> If he hadn't spent the last 5 months having his momentum destroyed and barely being booked I'd have thought little of it, but considering how horrifically misused he's been since Double or Nothing it's just another insult and bit of mistreatment.
> 
> Obviously it's not the end of the world, but it just adds to how shit he's been treated in recent months.


you’re gonna bust a nut when you see he has a match tonight


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Definitely won't be watching this trash, especially with the whole scissoring stuff, crackhead Tony has ruined Dynamite


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re gonna bust a nut when you see he has a match tonight


It's great that he finally has his first Dynamite match in about two months, but the damage is already done. They've lost his momentum and have got serious work to do to get that back, which I have zero faith they will or know how to do.

Even just randomly chucking him in with Cage with zero build is idiotic, even if it'll be a fun match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Definitely won't be watching this trash, especially with the whole scissoring stuff, crackhead Tony has ruined Dynamite


The show being good tonight confirmed then


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Definitely won't be watching this trash, especially with the whole scissoring stuff, crackhead Tony has ruined Dynamite


I trust that you won't be in the live thread tonight then?



Boldgerg said:


> Nope.
> 
> If he hadn't spent the last 5 months having his momentum destroyed and barely being booked I'd have thought little of it, but considering how horrifically misused he's been since Double or Nothing it's just another insult and bit of mistreatment.
> 
> Obviously it's not the end of the world, but it just adds to how shit he's been treated in recent months.


I wouldn't say that it's been as disastrous as you say and his momentum can easily be brought back, but they do need to move with haste and prioritize him more, can't disagree there. Hopefully tonight begins that.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 135068


Better


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Prosper said:


> I trust that you won't be in the live thread tonight then?


I trust that you're a cornball then ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> It's great that he finally has his first Dynamite match in about two months, but the damage is already done. They've lost his momentum and have got serious work to do to get that back, which I have zero faith they will or know how to do.
> 
> Even just randomly chucking him in with Cage with zero build is idiotic, even if it'll be a fun match.


tnt has always been open challenge, always been random matches

that’s the spot

real goats can’t have momentum robbed. If he’s good enough he’ll stay hot


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

CUTLER IS THERE….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577805291202252800


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> CUTLER IS THERE….
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577805291202252800


sooo all suspensions should be over right??


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> sooo all suspensions should be over right??


i hope so… i need the Elite to be 100% invested in AEW

even when they are not on show sometimes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well fuck…. This is the first dynamite i’ll watch live since the suspensions
LFG!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well fuck…. This is the first dynamite i’ll watch live since the suspensions
> LFG!


lets 😃


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> sooo all suspensions should be over right??


1 month since all out. Pretty standard suspension length


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

It's Showtime!









Enjoy your poison folks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well fuck…. This is the first dynamite i’ll watch live since the suspensions
> LFG!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Starting with a match instead of a 15 minute promo. Good start.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What the hell is this arena? Looks tiny.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF looks in great shape.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

GENERATIONAL TALENT M J F!!!😍😍


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> What the hell is this arena? Looks tiny.


Adam Cole confirmed


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

MJF should win , but I think they gotta protect Wheeler Yuta, who’s finally getting some support from the crowd in this feud . MJF should cheat a lot to win


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> What the hell is this arena? Looks tiny.


ramp is super short. Entrances are weird LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It's Showtime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577810699841044481


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I just can't with Wheeler. Everything he does screams dork to me. Even his facial expressions. MJF should win quick here


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> ramp is super short. Entrances are weird LOL


Ridiculously short and in general the Rena looks like it can't hold much more than about 2000.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yuta made MJF tap like a bitch in one of their indy matches some years back.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577810699841044481


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tony sounds a bit too enthusiastic mentioning "scissoring"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopefully MJF


M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577810699841044481





Whoanma said:


>


"What's Andrade El Idiota doing in the Impact Zone?"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy must be on thin ice now, even using the extra lives being an original gives him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577810350229028867


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Why is MJF doing a Randy Orton pose and Yuta doing a Ric Flair strut?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Sammy must be on thin ice now, even using the extra lives being an original gives him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577810350229028867


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Sammy must be on thin ice now, even using the extra lives being an original gives him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577810350229028867


Just send this guy Andrade back to Papa H. Sammy still on the show, so it can't have been that bad from his end


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577813018125209601


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So who is Jericho’s partner for the main event


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Sammy must be on thin ice now, even using the extra lives being an original gives him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577810350229028867


Tony needs to suspend these jokers without pay. Don’t release them, but don’t pay them either


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577813018125209601


Nothing of value will be lost if they get suspended.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's almost as if signing charisma vacuum Andrade Del Rio was fucking stupid and pointless in the first paper.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yuta is SUCH a fucking dork.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is MJF fighting this jobber?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577813018125209601


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Crowd being this small in a small building is a pretty terrible look honestly. 

Hopefully this is a wake up to do a lot more touring in the West and other non-East coast areas.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577813018125209601


thank fuck none of them were in the dark order, none of the punches would have landed


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is this jobber putting on a competitive match against MJF? MJF should just squash that jobber!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577813018125209601


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn sweet powerbomb on the single knee.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Commentary called him "Yoda" 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy may not have been sent home.

They're still promoting the main event.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577813084915105792


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

MJF vs Wheeler Puta.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is this boring, uncharismatic pale geek Yuta getting so much time vs MJF. Finish him already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NamelessJobber said:


> MJF vs Wheeler Puta.


I like Wheeler Useless. It fits him best.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yuta is just one of those jobbers that jerks their fist off 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What the actual fuck is this crap? Jesus Christ.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Great exchsnge. MJF looking jacked 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Crowd being this small in a small building is a pretty terrible look honestly.
> 
> Hopefully this is a wake up to do a lot more touring in the West and other non-East coast areas.


They STILL have not been out near me in Phoenix even once, the fifth largest city in the country...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

the_hound said:


> thank fuck none of them were in the dark order, none of the punches would have landed


/thread


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is this jobber putting on a competitive match against MJF? MJF should just squash that jobber!


Agreed. Sadly it's a pre requisite that top AEW stars go head to head and toe to toe 20 minutes with a lesser, jobber.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MJF got thicc


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sweet chain wrestling.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

kyledriver said:


> Great exchsnge. MJF looking jacked
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Great exchange? Ridiculous, overly coreographed garbage.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Live crowd popping for Yuta

yet on this site, all the negative nancies have nothing good to say about him


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Still, would rather see Shane McMahon wrestle than boring Yuta 😂


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is this jobber putting on a competitive match against MJF? MJF should just squash that jobber!


Idk if Tony takes it up the ass from Yuta or what, but dude sucks and deserves to be on the YouTube show exclusively


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> Live crowd popping for Yuta
> 
> yet on this site, all the negative nancies have nothing good to say about him


AEW live crowds pop for everything. It's not a good measure of actual talent.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed. Sadly it's a pre requisite that top AEW stars go head to head and toe to toe 20 minutes with a lesser, jobber.


So AEW pretty much has that same problem WWE has with that shit


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Exactly what's wrong with Booker of year. Has his top heel MJF have such a tough time to beat some CAW geek . LOLAEW


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Theres only like 5 fatsos in the crowd chanting "Yuta" everybody else is sleeping 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MJF pleading with Yuta mid dive lmao


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I think there is a possibility that Yuta and Garcia are Tony Khan's concubines


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Can't believe this match is competitive. Some stupid booking by Khanman


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Why is this boring, uncharismatic pale geek Yuta getting so much time vs MJF. Finish him already.


they built up this match for multiple weeks, and the match is a prelude to Moxley vs MJF, with Wheeler’s being in the same stable as Moxley. Obviously, they’d go all out in this match


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I think Wheeler Yuta is TK's supplier of coke.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This shit needs to end. Tap that geek out.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Exactly what's wrong with Booker of year. Has his top heel MJF have such a tough time to beat some CAW geek . LOLAEW


He hasn't wrestled a single match in nearly five months, he definitely needs to get some "rounds in" and kayfabe wise it makes sense for him to have some ring rust before the inevitable victory.

Wasn't too long.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least the dork tapped out.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Charlotte could probably beat Sammy's ass for real if we're being honest.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank god that's over.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match ended 10 minutes too late. Right man won but Yuta had too much offense, the guy needs to stay on Dark.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great match between these two. No surprise there.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good to see MJF win via tap out.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh fuck off Wheeler


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is this Wheeler Yuta stuff a rib? Are we getting punked?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO forcing affection is sexual harassment


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Regardless if you think Yuta is a jobber, they are pushing him almost akin to an upper midcarder, so he was never going to get bulldozed by MJF. MJF still won and took a lot of the match, so nothing is wrong here to me really.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

MJF doesn't need these fools

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lovely opener and an encouraging performance by MJF who showed little to no ring rust.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That green haired guy looks awful.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yuta just got jumped by Dennis Rodman 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is MJF still anywhere near this trash?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Power of the punch!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kyledriver said:


> MJF doesn't need these fools
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Definitely look minor league and like the typical indy geek.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Diamond Ring vs Brass Knucks!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> That green haired guy looks awful.


Hes a discount Dennis Rodman 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jesus this is awful. Tony Khan is out of ideas creatively


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Was that Frank Ocean?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really enjoyed that opener. It was a nice change from the regular sports entertainment segment we've been getting in that slot lately


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF conflicted about doing heel shit. Hmm


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

So the dirt sheets say Sammy was sent home yet he’s in the main event? Makes sense


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was great. Match was good too. I enjoyed all of that.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought Sammy went home


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Am I bugging out if I say that MJF/Yuta could be this generations Flair/Steamboat?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whats this music? 😂


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

MJF looks in the best shape of his career. And in unrelated news, he's developed some noticeable back acne.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Am I bugging out if I say that MJF/Yuta could be this generations Flair/Steamboat?


"Bugging out" doesn't quite cover it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy on the show and Andrade was pulled. No way he threw punches at Andrade. Has to be the other way around


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Should Jericho replace Garcia with someone else maybe someone from RoH I mean RoJ?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Am I bugging out if I say that MJF/Yuta could be this generations Flair/Steamboat?


Did someone drug ya


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thought the match went really well, MJF with the tap out win was perfect. Yuta had an absolute banger with Moxley where he kicked out of multiple finishers so I’m good with him going the distance with MJF.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"I LIKE THIS HAT" Hager hasn't said a damn word in months and this is it lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whats the big deal about Matt Menard? All he does is whine and is trying too hard to be a good promo 😂


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The hell is Hager wearing. He looks like he just got pulled out of Grimace's asshole.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One Shed said:


> The hell is Hager wearing. He looks like he just got pulled out of Grimace's asshole.


it was the hat that Jericho tried to give Garcia last week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577817116731908096


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sammy!!!

Why did they choose to go to this small arena though? :/


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully AEW just releases Andrade already.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

And Angelo Parker just sounds like Wes Brisco.. because of you Hawk Hogan! 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Whats the big deal about Matt Menard? All he does is whine and is trying too hard to be a good promo 😂


the dude is hilarious


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I read Jeff Hardy is retuning soon. Btw, the entrance ramp is super short lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darby coming out looking like those fuckers from Bloodborne that drain your insight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boo Jay Lethal


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lethal should leave Sonjay in the back. Man can talk and doesn't need a manager.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I read Jeff Hardy is retuning soon. Btw, the entrance ramp is super short lol


Cole must be returning tonight


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I like Lethal, but he needs one of his gimmicks back.

BRING IN BLACK MACHISMO


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Darby wearing Gigi's clothes? Those tights with those shorts looks like something from her dresser 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> And Angelo Parker just sounds like Wes Brisco.. because of you Hawk Hogan! 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Darby really fell off. Why Tony killed hus push?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What Darby doing?! Chicks wrap their legs around guys like that 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Embarrassing after all these years in the business Swagger still can't do promos....He literally just said "I like this hat!" Ummm wut?? lolol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh Hey Darby Ive missed you! Sorry you was put on the back burner because that geek *Brody King*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Darby really fell off. Why Tony killed hus push?


I don’t really see what he can do right now, I wouldn’t really put him against Wardlow. I’m sure he was probably set for a singles feud with Malakai Black but he’s gone now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Darby really fell off. Why Tony killed hus push?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Oh Hey Darby Ive missed you! Sorry you was put on the back burner because that geek *Brody King*


Darbin 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Darbin 😂


Auto Spell check LMFAO


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Why didn’t lethal come out with Khali II


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

One Shed said:


> View attachment 135100


This meme for me is the girl with the red shirt is Bayley and the other girl is AEW's womens division


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> Hard to believe that Darby is the only one who ever beat Wardlow clean


Cody beat him clean and I know Hangman beat him but I don't remember if it was clean


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Dobby" 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This meme for me is the girl with the red shirt is Bayley and the other girl is AEW's womens division


I thought it was Bianca now?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lethal is so good at Hart-esque meticulous leg work.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DOBBY LASHLEY!! 🤣🤣


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope Lethal is okay. That was a rough landing on that Lethal Injection


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The MJF/Yuta match should of not of been competitive at all. Why does this clown Yuta get all this TV time?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Long, cold midcard matches is a sign of poor writing. Nothing more than time filler


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Crowd isn’t as hot for this match as the prior one


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What's up with all these heels being conflicted tonight


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What is with all this ridiculous back and forth roll up/roll through spamming tonight?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

One Shed said:


> I thought it was Bianca now?


Ew! It will never be Bianca 🤮 

Its definitely Bayley now! 😍


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This company is so bad at building anyone up. Was much better at it year 1


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Darby kind of looks like a cross between Shannon Moore and Crazzy Steve 😂


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

really good match, look so "showin-out" but also realistic; great storytelling to inside and outside the ring.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Didn’t we see this same handshake spot after the last match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

lol @ the "I Came Darby" sign


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice win for Darby.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I hate how often Darby needs a pinning combination. Darby is cool, he should be able to straight up beat Lethal


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

they Odin with the handshakes lately tho, not every match needs one, and like they just said; this isn't ROH.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They re-turning Lethal babyface? He turned heel in the first place because he couldn't win matches that matter.

If it gets rid of Sonjay though, it might be worth it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes get Lethal away from those jobbers!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Look there's Bray Wyatt! 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh look another group with a bunch of guys that make no sense together. Perfect for Brian cage🤣🤣

This company is a laughing joke


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Holy shit, Wardlow on dynamite


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wait what happened to Tully? I missed something


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Brian Cage from the jungle if hes a machine? 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The other day on Rampage; they were teasing Wardlow vs Samoa Joe. they should’ve continued that angle, leading to a big match between them


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brian Cage vs Wardlow should be a bigger deal but let's see if they give this time to be great.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember this guy!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stop trying to make him Goldberg! Warlow is just a discount Mason Ryan 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

TK rolling out Wardlow on Dynamite to lose?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kind of mild reaction for Wardlow. Khan cooled him the fuck off


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Wait what happened to Tully? I missed something


Prince Nana bought out the contracts of Tully Blanchard Enterprises on the last ROH PPV


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Freelancer said:


> The MJF/Yuta match should of not of been competitive at all. Why does this clown Yuta get all this TV time?


Looks like I've made the correct decision in giving up on watching Dynamite live, booker of the year has ruined Dynamite. I predict another poor rating.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Brian Cage is bigger than Wardlow


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This looks like TNA 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Wardlow’s Goldberg-esque entrance


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SCISSOR ME WARDLOW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Wait what happened to Tully? I missed something


He left awhile ago. Another Tony ghosting.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> Oh look another group with a bunch of guys that make no sense together. Perfect for Brian cage🤣🤣
> 
> This company is a laughing joke


Pretty much all of the roster either has a championship or a stable 💀


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Brian Cage vs Wardlow should be a bigger deal but let's see if they give this time to be great.


Heatless matches with no build kind of is AEW's MO.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Rob Terrys fighting each other rn 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

They made a real good choice going back to Wardlow's original theme. That generic white guy screamo shit was lame af.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Insane how guys like Wardlow, Miro, even FTR cant get a proper angle or booking, yet geeks like Yuta can LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

One Shed said:


> View attachment 135100


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

How’s the show so far?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cage knows he’s a heel right?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

when big mastodons are colliding, I don't wanna see hurricanranas and flying headscissors


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow's push reminds me of when TNA tried to push Rob Terry 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> How’s the show so far?


Appears to be absolutely garbage


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wardlow's push reminds me of when TNA tried to push Rob Terry 😂


Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Prince Nana bought out the contracts of Tully Blanchard Enterprises on the last ROH PPV





One Shed said:


> He left awhile ago. Another Tony ghosting.


Ah got ya thanks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Cage knows he’s a heel right?


I think the evidence suggests we would be lucky if he realizes he is indoors.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tony Schiavone is literally useless on commentary, he chimes in occasionally to go "Thats amazing!" or "Oh boy!". He actually gets paid to do that, fucking unreal.....

Why is he there if thats all he's gonna do? keep him to backstage interviews ffs.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fat asses singing the JG Wentworth theme 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Wardlows entrance music sucks ass. Get him some real shit.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

If it was the 90's, Cage will get scolded backstage for doing a hurricanrana and attempting a 619. I don't care if he does it, makes his matches more entertaining to me but that was the philosophy back then.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Huge fucks like Wardlow and Cage shouldnt be doing little man moves, rather dominant moves


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Theres Naomi singing in a a Nationwide commercial 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

shadow_spinner said:


> If it was the 90's, Cage will get scolded backstage for doing a hurricanrana and attempting a 619. I don't care if he does it, makes his matches more entertaining to me but that was the philosophy back then.


in the 1990s, Vader was doing moonsaults from the top rope


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cage is definitely a guy who works best on a small roster like LU or Impact


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Tony Schiavone is literally useless on commentary, he chimes in occasionally to go "Thats amazing!" or "Oh boy!". He actually gets paid to do that, fucking unreal.....


Having 3 and 4 man booths is stupid in general


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They had a chance to make Wardlow and they blew it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shadow_spinner said:


> If it was the 90's, Cage will get scolded backstage for doing a hurricanrana and attempting a 619. I don't care if he does it, makes his matches more entertaining to me but that was the philosophy back then.


Exactly. Guys like Austin, Rock would never be as big if they copied the same small man moves.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Theres Naomi singing in a a Nationwide commercial 😂


That's HER. She's an amazing singer and guitar player


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577815862282637312


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Theres a AEW commercial picture and picture when AEW is currently on! 🤣


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone explain to me why Cage whos not been on the show in like a year is getting a TNT title match randomly his first night back?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy fuck Wardlow.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I gotta admit though, I did pop for the whisper in the wind from Wardlow. A little sloppy but at least he tried the springboard, which Jeff doesn't even do anymore


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Belly to Bayley suplex 🥵


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Theres Naomi singing in a a Nationwide commercial


How is this gimmick still going


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cage is definitely a guy who works better on Impact so I never have to worry about seeing him.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I love this


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Whisper in the Wardog!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577815862282637312


Eric B spitting facts


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Wardlow just do a run up corkscrew senton.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Darby really fell off. Why Tony killed hus push?


Because this guy is his new toy


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

That suplex was cool


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Cage is a freak


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Thickness in the upper body" that sounds sexual Taz😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain to me why Cage whos not been on the show in like a year is getting a TNT title match randomly his first night back?


Tony snorted coke and spinned a wheel backstage


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain to me why Cage whos not been on the show in like a year is getting a TNT title match randomly his first night back?


Open belt thingy


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain to me why Cage whos not been on the show in like a year is getting a TNT title match randomly his first night back?


it was an open challenge


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> "Thickness in the upper body" that sounds sexual Taz😂


Sounds like something Lawler would say about Sable.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

People bitched about JR fucking up names and going into business for himself, but at least he added something. Schiavone adds nothing


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is exceeding my expectations. It's about time they got Wardlow a competitive challenger.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain to me why Cage whos not been on the show in like a year is getting a TNT title match randomly his first night back?


Cuz Wins/Losses dont count.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The XL 2 said:


> People bitched about JR fucking up names and going into business for himself, but at least he added something. Schiavone adds nothing


You mean you don't like Schiavone interviewing everyone backstage or in the ring? 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sweet! 

See you in 4 weeks on Rampage Wardlow!!!!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Taz just called him "Wario" 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Tony snorted coke and spinned a wheel backstage


Sounds like how he books the show every week tbh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bobby Fish would call this "office" and kick out at 3.1 after that power bomb symphony


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> This is exceeding my expectations. It's about time they got Wardlow a competitive challenger.


Good luck with that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> People bitched about JR fucking up names and going into business for himself, but at least he added something. Schiavone adds nothing


Neither add shit


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

they are straight up stealing every popular wrestlers signature moves and this match has no real flow or meaning lol. But this is what gets the crowd wild? this encourages to make my thread why The scissor guys aren't meant to be champs right now and how swerve and lee were robbed too soon when they were having great matches basically sometimes carrying tag teams.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Devastating headbutts to the shoulder.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wardlow has some peculiar pins lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wardlow just showed Tony why he should be on Dynamite every week. Crowd came alive.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

So far every single match has had a stable involved afterwards lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was great


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TNA TNA TNA 😂😂😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jacob Fatu 2.0?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

JOE JOE JOE JOE!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wardlow in an irrelevant program with a bunch of washed midcarders. Sad.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Must every fucking Samoan have that chest and arm tattoo?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good win by Wardlow. See you in a month or two!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's a lot of weight in the ring.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

TK remembered FTR exists.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> Wardlow just showed Tony why he should be on Dynamite every week. Crowd came alive.


Probably won't see him for another month


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Must every fucking Samoan have that chest and arm tattoo?


Legally required.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FTR's theme sounds like the clown music that plays at the circus when the clowns come out 😂


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain to me why Cage whos not been on the show in like a year is getting a TNT title match randomly his first night back?


TNT Title has always been about open challenges. Anyone can challenge for it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok this is cool!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Must every fucking Samoan have that chest and arm tattoo?


It's their culture.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just random, directionless filler. What does this do to help Wardlow?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One Shed said:


> Good win by Wardlow. See you in a month or two!


Same with FTR, they made their monthly appearance, now back into the vortex they go.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

AEW/RoH's version of Four Horsemen?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh good...put FTR and Wardlow in more multiman matches...


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Must every fucking Samoan have that chest and arm tattoo?


Delete this


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Wardlow just showed Tony why he should be on Dynamite every week. Crowd came alive.


Wardlow is awesome! I think TK might be worried that he will get TOO over and he will be forced to push him past where he's ready to push him ATM


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> People bitched about JR fucking up names and going into business for himself, but at least he added something. Schiavone adds nothing


what exactly did JR add?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Wardlow has some peculiar pins lol


He's a big fan of Maryse. Lol


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Apologies if it's already been mentioned, but a large ROH presence tonight. TV Deal announcement incoming?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

My 10/10 Toni coming up next


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Just random, directionless filler. What does this do to help Wardlow?


Hopefully, this leads to Samoa Joe vs Wardlow


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Women's trios match? You can hear those remotes clicking away.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

shadow_spinner said:


> what exactly did JR add?


When something was goofy or didn't make sense he'd acknowledge it. At least he wasn't trying to insult the audiences intelligence


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Samoa Joe is samoan but he doesn't have tattoos. But he's not an A'oai.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Wardlow is awesome! I think TK might be worried that he will get TOO over and he will be forced to push him past where he's ready to push him ATM


Can't have him taking away TV time from generational talents like Wheeler Yuta, Daniel Garcia and all the other scrawny dorks who will never draw a dime.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Hopefully, this leads to Samoa Joe vs Wardlow


I'm sure they'll have a match in mid December on Rampage


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Wardlow is awesome! I think TK might be worried that he will get TOO over and he will be forced to push him past where he's ready to push him ATM


Agreed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> what exactly did JR add?


Nostalgia of back in the day and that's it


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

One Shed said:


> Women's trios match? You can hear those remotes clicking away.


Pretty soon everyone on the roster is going to have a championship


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Samoa Joe is samoan but he doesn't have tattoos. But he's not an A'oai.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Banger alert.
> 
> View attachment 134655


Why is Paige not suspended. The fool started the entire backstage B.S.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I expect we'll see FTR vs Gates of Agony for the ROH Tag belts very soon, maybe on one of Friday's two live shows.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a solid first hour, Joe vs Wardlow would slap.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Geeee said:


>


That was a long time ago when they were playing into his Samoan heritage. Not a real tattoo.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Piss break time. Perfect timing.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is the best part because Britt Baker is on!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Kip back to being absolutely pointless.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Britt stole 2 catchphrases in one promo lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This been a fun show, everything has been enjoyable except the post match run ins. I roll my eyes every post match run in, it feels like it happens after almost every match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn that pop for Hayter.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ffs Serena please get off the meth.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's the doctor's house!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There's the massive FTR pop. The guys who Tony had off camera for a long time. Go figure lol


Mr316 said:


> Kip back to being absolutely pointless.


He's always been a square.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter is over af!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I feel like that means they’re gonna swerve us and do Saraya vs Britt at Full Gear. That came off like she was actually cleared and they’re using it for storyline purposes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Penelope looking fine. Hayter fine as fuck..more of that ass on TV please.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Aaaaaand now its piss break because of these jobbers coming out 🤮


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hayter is heating up really well with live crowds, have her beat Jade now that Statlander is out:


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


>


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I feel like that means they’re gonna swerve us and do Saraya vs Britt at Full Gear. That came off like she was actually cleared and they’re using it for storyline purposes.


Yeah i thought so too


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm so sick of Paige. Worst signing AEW has done.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hayters is a star.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Prosper said:


> I feel like that means they’re gonna swerve us and do Saraya vs Britt at Full Gear. That came off like she was actually cleared and they’re using it for storyline purposes.


They better be. Absolute waste her being here otherwise.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

paige is absolutely pointless


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Saraya hot as fuck. Would still bang her even after all the guys she's banged lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn them for cutting Willow's entrance theme short.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Jamie is the most over woman on the roster now, yet Toni Storm is the champion


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Those plastic wings make me laugh every time. Paige reminds me of John Cena in how she makes everything all about her even when she's supposedly bringing other people in.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who is the fat girl with purple hair?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BOTH AEW and WWE have a good habit of heres a few women you love to see and then here comes their gross opponents that make it a piss break


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Who is the fat girl with purple hair?


Fat Sasha Banks 😂


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

Geeee said:


>


The infamous cock tattoo, after being abducted by a bunch of blokes..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shadow_spinner said:


> Jamie is the most over woman on the roster now, yet Toni Storm is the champion


I'm telling you, the booking in AEW is more awful than good.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Who is the fat girl with purple hair?


Sasha Banks fat sister.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm telling you, the booking in AEW is more awful than good.


Unless you're DammitChrist, in which case everything is absolutely incredible and perfect.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The women are on 15 minutes early

what is Tony doing?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Sasha Banks fat sister.


She must be really good if she's getting TV time over Miro


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Fat Sasha Banks 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Who is the fat girl with purple hair?


Jake Hager if you watch at an angle.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL crowd booing Toni for tackling Hayter


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Everyone's a booker on the internet. Always think they know better lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> She must be really good if she's getting TV time over Miro


Who?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

scshaastin said:


> The women are on 15 minutes early
> 
> what is Tony doing?


Show finishes at 10:15 tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

scshaastin said:


> The women are on 15 minutes early
> 
> what is Tony doing?


Cocaine


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Sasha Banks fat sister.


Bertha Banks


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This company feels like it’s dying. I really hate to say this by the way. But it truly feels like a company not heading in the right direction.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Who?


The random fat girl with purple hair. She must be really good if Khan can find her TV time. He can't even find TV time for Miro


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Serena Deeb is from DC, if the heels win she may get the pin fall.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Looks like I've made the correct decision in giving up on watching Dynamite live, booker of the year has ruined Dynamite. I predict another poor rating.


It just makes no sense. You'll never hear anybody say " hey, did you catch the Wheeler Yuta match last night?"


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> LOL crowd booing Toni for tackling Hayter


they booed because Hayter came on the apron and stopped Toni from doing her finisher on Deed. Goodness dude


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Unless you're DammitChrist, in which case everything is absolutely incredible and perfect.


To this day, he's got to be trolling. You cant think everything in AEW is amazing. Same with WWE. Both have pros and cons.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> The random fat girl with purple hair. She must be really good if Khan can find her TV time. He can't even find TV time for Miro


Should Miro be in the women's match?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> The random fat girl with purple hair. She must be really good if Khan can find her TV time. He can't even find TV time for Miro


No, I mean this "Miro". Who the fuck is that?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mr316 said:


> This company feels like it’s dying. I really hate to say this by the way. But it truly feels like a company not heading in the right direction.


Other than some back PR disasters with some wrestlers, the company overall is fine. Tiny just need to get the wrestlers under control.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If Team DMD is 4 people now, then I have a hunch Damage CTRL will be 4 people soon and there will be a new champion thanks to it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The AEW weekly threads boil down to the people hate watching that complain how everything sucks every week, and the people just trying to enjoy the show.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 135104


The 5 O'Clock shadow completes it


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Other than some back PR disasters with some wrestlers, the company overall is fine. Tiny just need to get the wrestlers under control.


The shows are a complete borefest.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody is a genius for leaving this shithole


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Willow has been a good find. A bubbly babyface who is easy to like.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Team DMD is just the same thing as Damage CTRL! Britt Baker is the Bayley of the group 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope Sammy gets the winning pin fall in the main event


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> No, I mean this "Miro". Who the fuck is that?


Now that you mention it, I don't remember who he is. Neither does Tony Khan


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Who is the fat girl with purple hair?


Wait.. actually thats Bianca Belair! 😂😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paiges' plastic face scares the shit out of me. Michael Jackson looking ass...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Now that you mention it, I don't remember who he is. Neither does Tony Khan


I can only presume he's over 200lbs and therefore doesn't meet the criteria for receiving TV time.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Whatever happened to that tall redhead, Kilyn Kynn or something. Will we ever see her again


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Team DMD is just the same thing as Damage CTRL! Britt Baker is the Bayley of the group 😂


Bayley - Baker
Iyo - Hayter
Dakota - Rebel

Belair - Toni
Rosa - Becky


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> The shows are a complete borefest.


This show has been pretty fun actually, the MJF vs Yuta match was good, Wardlow vs Cage was a fun match. I don't care for this womens match I'll give you that, this part is boring. But honestly if you can't find enjoyment in anything and it's completely boring to you, why watch to just bitch about it?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Good women's match


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Holy shit, mrs. health at every size went over. Lmao at this company


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Willow!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

The womens match and as always this sub shits all over it, this forum never changes


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

i don't know Penelope well but she's tried a lot of fancy stuff that's not look clean and smooth.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow Willow with the pin good for her


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

After Bayley wins the title this weekend, Candice is going to challenge her just to copy this 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Decent match. Willow needed to get a pin, she can’t job every time she wrestles


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

OK, Saraya Vs Britt definitely is happening then.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Think we may have our answer about if Saraya is cleared.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I say this every week but why do everyone who comment during the live thread even watch if you just hate everything? It's a real downer and annoying.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like Saraya wearing less clothes. She looks great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really enjoyed that women's trio.

Did Saraya forget how to do a superkick? Very weird form on that one


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm happy to see Willow get the win. She can be a great babyface.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Rebel still hot asf


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> i don't know Penelope well but she's tried a lot of fancy stuff that's not look clean and smooth.


She’s botched plenty of times in her career lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mutant God said:


> Bayley - Baker
> Iyo - Hayter
> Dakota - Rebel
> 
> ...


Pretty much! 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I got a small feeling that Roooosh may actually beat Hangman by shenanigans


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Hayter is getting the same type of organic reactions Wardlow, The Acclaimed, and Hangman received


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577824295329333252

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577829022020542466


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

"Scissor me Taz!"


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Most over act in AEW by far.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Rebel still hot asf


Indeed.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

For National Scissoring Day they should lend Billy Gunn to RAW for the DX reunion.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Ready for some hot scissoring action now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577824295329333252
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577829022020542466


Well if Twitter says it's bad it must be true.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ass Boys gonna interrupt and talk trash


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Segments like this are always a set up for a feud. Someone gonna interrupt.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So cool to see Saraya get physical again even if it was a little scuffle.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Who the hell is wearing "scissor me" shirts in public?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bowens low-key good on the mic


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> So cool to see Saraya get physical again even if it was a little scuffle.


Not nearly as cool as what Bayley has been doing when she got physical again 😂


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

AEW = Acclaimed Every Wednesday!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577830612555235330


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This Acclaimed promo is cringe 🤮


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Anyone more over than the Acclaimed currently?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha nice Rock reference


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Now get Sid out there to stab them


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Love ‘em or hate ‘em they’re over as fuck.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Because of you Hawk Hogan!" Why does everybody sound like Wes Brisco? 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're just having a blast right now!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Over a fuck.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

These two are just silly as fuck. I love 'em.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Happy Scissoring


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is good sports-entertainment and there's not much of that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> This company feels like it’s dying. I really hate to say this by the way. But it truly feels like a company not heading in the right direction.


I tend to agree. Their problems are massive

Cody gone
Punk gone either for another 6 months to a year to permanently and getting the Chris Benoit treatment
The MJF storyline - which felt like the biggest thing in the world 4 months ago - down the tubes along with Punk, now doing generic heel stuff with a jobber faction
FTR off in Ring of Honor storylines and tagging with Wardlow, who's not even on TV
The Young Bucks should be putting FTR over and they're suspended
Kenny Omega suspended as well
Alistair Black dead after his first feud and now gone doing who knows what,
Miro I don't even know what the fuck he's doing
Daniel Bryan totally wasted
Cesaro doing no better than he was in WWE
Adam Cole - no idea
Fights backstage
Owner obsessed with pleasing Dave Meltzer


It's amazing how much they've gone to shit since last year.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Can we upload this Max promo on ever political forum because fuck all bipartisan ass holes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Swerve you fucking bastard! 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577831684178907136


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MY BOY SWERVE!!! lol


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

BOO THIS MAN BOOOOOO


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Welp, at least Bayley's ass in hot pink cargo pants is something to look forward to in October. 🥵


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this wont end


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Smart Mark dressed for the occasion.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Always an afterbirth...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This segment going way too long now. 😪


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577832316948324353


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah they've overdone this.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Im not watching next week if its in Toronto 💀


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577832389207801858


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Really fun segment I'm digging this, the scissor shit is amusing


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was the best segment on the show easily.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

No Keith Lee. They don’t want him to get booed


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sucks that Andrade's douchiness is derailing this kid 10's reboot without the mask


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"You can leave now" 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

STOP RIPPING OFF THE VON ERICH CLAW DORK ORDER!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great segment. Best part of the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is not a proper National Scissoring Day without Dawn Marie and Torrie Wilson.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> To this day, he's got to be trolling. You cant think everything in AEW is amazing. Same with WWE. Both have pros and cons.


Or he's an actual bot


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> This company feels like it’s dying.* I really hate to say this by the way. *But it truly feels like a company not heading in the right direction.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The lawyer wasn’t needed but I enjoyed all of that


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww political commercials! 🤮


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They are lacking tag teams with a lot of charisma. The Acclaimed fit the bill. They are a lot of fun.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whats Indi Hartwell doing in that Ghosts cimmerical?! 

Wait.. thats a dude? Why is he dressed like Indi Hartwell?! 😂😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Acclaimed are the best.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Skye Blue needs to turn around.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WWE copy this just to put Santana Garrett on tv 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

holy shit. What a terrible backstage segment. Terrible acting


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Skye Blue is bad, woah


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

No Andrade with him


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did I feel a little sexual tension between Madison Rayne and Skye Blue?

I guess a blue sky comes after a little Rayne?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol that was so bad from the women Jesus Christ


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rush's theme sounds like somebody belching 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> The Acclaimed are the best.


No they aren't unless you have the mind of a child


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 135107


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Acclaimed


Geeee said:


> Did I feel a little sexual tension between Madison Rayne and Skye Blue?
> 
> I guess a blue sky comes after a little Rayne?


Especially on National Scissoring Day.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

This match will kick so much ass, have them go the full 20


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


How is that entertaining? General question


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Adam Page holding his dick? 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Did I feel a little sexual tension between Madison Rayne and Skye Blue?
> 
> I guess a blue sky comes after a little Rayne?


They're about to celebrate National Scissoring Day


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rush is in his underwear 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Doesn’t really feel like the Elite are coming back tonight 😞 unless it happens here with Hangman


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> No they aren't unless you have the mind of a child


Why are you here if you hate everything?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Has Andrade been teaching promo classes to the women's roster?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Adam Page holding his dick? 😂


Cause he's the hangman


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Doesn’t really feel like the Elite are coming back tonight 😞 unless it happens here with Hangman


I hope they do! We need something cool to save this show!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Gonna suck when Rush jobs. He's the more charismatic wrestler.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

[


TeamFlareZakk said:


> Rush's theme sounds like somebody belching 😂


Sounds like the same vocalist who made Thunder Rosa’s music


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If not The Elite, at least give us the Undisputed guys!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Roid Rage Rush... look at his back 😃


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> [
> 
> 
> Sounds like the same vocalist who made Thunder Rosa’s music


And hes trying to sing Moose's theme 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Roid Rage Rush... look at his back 😃


maybe he's got an undiagnosed gluten allergy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> Has Andrade been teaching promo classes to the women's roster?


Everyone gets a bag of Malteser's at the start of every class and must keep the whole bag in their mouth for an entire promo.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> If not The Elite, at least give us the Undisputed guys!


Please fucking god no.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Rush has all the tools to be NXT North American champion.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Extended anniversary" that sounds sexual 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Said it before but Rush gets how to work a US style audience more than Andrade. Andrade has flirted with being meaner and more vicious (ie. vs. Cody) but never sticks to it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Rush has all the tools to be NXT North American champion.


Rush has all the tools to put you to sleep


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> If not The Elite, at least give us the Undisputed guys!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Hes banging it now" that definitely sound sexual, Taz 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Intetesting that Jericho is talking about him..


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wanna see Claudio do a similar spot to that into a swing


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Intetesting that Jericho is talking about him..


cole is a former ROH champ. They have a match coming whenever Cole returns


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Dude is built like a garden gnome


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Hangman almost got his neck broke


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Why do people hate Hangman on this forum? This is the only place people hate on him to a big degree


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good match! I've enjoyed all of the matches tonight.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Roid Rage Rush... look at his back 😃


There was a luchadore from the 80s-90s named Scorpio Jr. He had such bad acne that people said you could see his bacne pop whenever he hit the ropes. His nicks name was the “Son of the Ugliest Wrestler”. He Ben did an ironic heartthrob in Los Guapos. 

With TVs from the 90s it would be pretty hard to see his pimples pop. People just used to say that about him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tony's booking:

1. Bring in new guy who has some heat behind him.
2. Job guy immediately.
3. Wait several/many months and then give the guy wins when no one cares anymore.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

shadow_spinner said:


> I say this every week but why do everyone who comment during the live thread even watch if you just hate everything? It's a real downer and annoying.


Most are trolling us, some are WWE bots with out-of-control AI, and all repel fans by feasting off negativity to earn a gold star from the white rabbit's doll.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Some very good wrestling tonight from all parties involved. There’s Moxley!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jobbing my man out already and to Hangman of all people. I'm sick


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Waiting for Battle Cry to hit here but know it won't...


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hangman vs Moxley somehow sandwiched between Moxley vs MJF


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Put the title back on Adam Page!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is that match on a Tuesday?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh c'mon Moxley! Dont say that CM Punk garbage 🤮


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Put the title back on Adam Page!


Terrible trolling.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

That's gimmick infringement!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Page sounds like Wes Brisco when he talks.. because its Hawk Hogan shit! 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577837398326657026


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho’s tag match supposed to go 5-6 minutes?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Moxley just sonned Page. Lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Who in the actual fuck is this Willow Nightingale and why is she suddenly in my TV twice in one night?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

redban said:


> Jericho’s tag match supposed to go 5-6 minutes?


This is an extended edition, going to 15 past the hour.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

redban said:


> Jericho’s tag match supposed to go 5-6 minutes?


Do you not comprehend what goes on in the show? They’ve been advertising it’s going 15-20 minutes over


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! That fat girl with purple hair sounds like that muppet guy with the red hair 😂


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

You beat me 38 times, can you beat me 39?


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Did Jade and posse know she was going to challenge for the TBS title because not even two seconds after WIllow challenged, there they were.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

shadow_spinner said:


> Why do people hate Hangman on this forum? This is the only place people hate on him to a big degree


Because like Punk said, he's an airhead


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MOX SAID HE WAS SMOKIN... AND DRINKIN WOW WHAT A REBEL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoa! FINALLY SOMETHING COOL!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I thought Kane was coming out for a second. That's about as blatant and shameless as an entrance ripoff can get.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Poor Fuego, always rolled out to get splatted.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

i predict another low rating for this dumpster fire product


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That match lasted longer than Brian Kendrick


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jungle Boy Jack Perry sounds like Wes Brisco too! "You was my best friend Hawk Hogan" 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Luchasaurus should squash Jungle Dweeb.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did the Hardlys/Cole write this? "You chose him. You were supposed to be my friend."


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ew Toronto 👎🏻


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't wait till Hangman vs Luchasaurus


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577839028489129987


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The AEW champ will wrestle on Rampage!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynamite is in CA next week? Forgot about that wow


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I thought Kane was coming out for a second. That's about as blatant and shameless as an entrance ripoff can get.


Ikr! I thought Kane was coming! DISAPPOINTED!!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I hope Toronto will give us an actual good crowd. These last few weeks the crowds have been very mid.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Uh is this show 2 and a half hours or something?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

shadow_spinner said:


> I hope Toronto will give us an actual good crowd. These last few weeks the crowds have been very mid.


They are actually the worst crowd actually 💀


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Things were more fun when they were a cool dinosaur tag team.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Uh is this show 2 and a half hours or something?


2 hours, 15 minutes


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho/Bryan
Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus

Not a bad start to the card for the CA crowd.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> I hope Toronto will give us an actual good crowd. These last few weeks the crowds have been very mid.


Hopefully they give them reasons to be good.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So back when they announced AEW in Toronto, I was a babyface and got tickets for the show. So…I guess the hater of all haters will be on Dynamite next week!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> So back when they announced AEW in Toronto, I was a babyface and got tickets for the show. So…I guess the hater of all haters will be on Dynamite next week!


I expect to be front and center scissoring someone.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Not a scratch on Sammy. My man whooped Andrade’s ass


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The way they pushed Jade beating Willow several times already gave me 1-2-3 Kid vs Razor upset vibes for their TBS match. They need to get Jade involved with the few A rank women AEW have and it's tough while they have a secondary title on her. So what if the bubbly underdog flash pins her...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This show really fucking sucked. Bad.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Kinda bullshit that Andrade's match is off but Sammy continues to go unpunished?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Sammy backstage


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Garcia with zero reaction.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Sammy didn't get sent home because they didn't want to readjust the main event on the fly. Don't have to like it but that's why. He will likely be punished later


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shadow_spinner said:


> Kinda bullshit that Andrade's match is off but Sammy continues to go unpunished?


Sammy is a pillar and probably didn't escalate the situation like Andrade.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Human Sleeping Pill Daniel Garcia.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Crickets for Garcia.

Good.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bryan Danielson's theme sounds like Elmer Fudd from Looney Toons rapping "kill the wabbit"

😂😂


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Lol Sammy is so hated


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sammy here to take pillow soft punches OR HES TELLING


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I kinda want Danielson to shoot on Sammy in this match some.

Just fuck him up a bit, lay in some strikes.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Send Garcia to fucking Dark


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Not a scratch on Sammy. My man whooped Andrade’s ass


Of course a bot like you supports this tool


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Garcia needs some more pizzazz . Give the guy some colorful attire or something


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> Crickets for Garcia.
> 
> Good.


Him and Yuta need to be sent to the shadow realm


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

Wasn't the Andrade Vance match supposed to be on tonight? I was looking forward to seeing Andrade fucking off.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shadow_spinner said:


> Kinda bullshit that Andrade's match is off but Sammy continues to go unpunished?


I think this tells me that Andrade is deemed to be "at fault" cuz they could easily have Jake Hager in this matchup


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Garcia needs some more pizzazz . Give the guy some colorful attire or something


Colorful attire won't inject charisma into a bland geek. If you put lipstick on a pig it's still a pig.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Him and Yuta need to be sent to the shadow realm


Trade them for Miro who has been living there for a year.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shadow_spinner said:


> Garcia needs some more pizzazz . Give the guy some colorful attire or something


Colorful attire will not make up for a lack of charisma.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If Andrade goes back to WWE, at least put Charlotte as his valet so she doesnt wrestle 🤢


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I think this tells me that Andrade is deemed to be "at fault" cuz they could easily have Jake Hager in this matchup


They probably asked both Sammy and Andrade what happened. Sammy said Andrade started it. Andrade said something incomprehensible by man or machine.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The ads seem longer than usual


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

25 years ago today Brian Pillman died. If Garcia is leaving JAS, Jericho should headhunt Pillman Jr. and have him channel his dad's Loose Cannon gimmick. Otherwise that kid will be on the release pile soon.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Inner Circle reunion though! 😀


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I miss the Inner Circle days of AEW


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> 25 years ago today Brian Pillman died. If Garcia is leaving JAS, Jericho should headhunt Pillman Jr. and have him channel his dad's Loose Cannon gimmick. Otherwise that kid will be on the release pile soon.


Yeah, let's just go with the latter.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"OOOOOOOOOO THE BUBBLY!" 😂😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Garcia absolutely could not possibly look any more bland and generic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Give me Garcia vs Yuta, loser goes to Dark forever.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

This arena/crowd noise is kind of embarrassing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Garcia absolutely could not possibly look any more bland and generic.


Well, he COULD be named Wheeler Garcia.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Give me Garcia vs Yuta, loser goes to Dark forever.


Double DQ otherwise we are the losers in that match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Imagine being given an extra 15 minutes, and you do nothing extra or surprising.

Fucking dumb.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

One Shed said:


> Well, he COULD be named Wheeler Garcia.


Really is hard to choose who I think is less deserving of being on TV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like JR is being phased out of commentary completely


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It's like Wheeler and Garcia fucked some of your moms or something lmao.

And even I admit Garcia is kinda bland.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


A Inner Circle pic with Britt Baker in it, now thats the AEW we knew and loved!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> It's like Wheeler and Garcia fucked some of your moms or something lmao.
> 
> And even I admit Garcia is kinda bland.


Might make them a bit more interesting, to be fair.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> It's like Wheeler and Garcia fucked some of your moms or something lmao.
> 
> And even I admit Garcia is kinda bland.


No chance. Can you...can you imagine a Garcia pickup line?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It all makes sense now. They couldn't send Sammy home with TNT giving them extra time tonight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I AM THE TABLE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho has a boner 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This is the most pointless overrun of all time.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Give me Garcia vs Yuta, loser goes to Dark forever.


It would need to end with a double DQ though.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Araxen said:


> It all makes sense now. They couldn't send Sammy home with TNT giving them extra time tonight.


Replace Sammy with Hager or Renard


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jericho has a boner 😂


Armbars cause it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Garcia vs Guevara would be a good singles match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Armbars cause it


Sammy has one too 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Terrible ending 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How the fuck did she miss that lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh yeah Sami must be in trouble since he’s going overrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Blackpool Cuckold Club sucks!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idk how anybody is enjoying what Jericho is doing storyline wise


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

What the fuck was that ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, that was certainly one way to use a big 15 minutes of overtime.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Camera man almost got under the skirt.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Boxingfan said:


> What the fuck was that ?


aew in a nutshell


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Show was levels above last week. Good matches from start to finish (even the women), a good in-ring skit with Acclaimed, and generally a good flow that last week's didn't have.

No Elite on an anniversary show makes me sad though. There was a strong focus on AEW originals which is great, but Kenny and the Bucks are part of the soul. Get them back and the show will get the extra bump it needs and reassure fans.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yet another mostly crap episode comes and goes.

This Jericho/Garcia/Danielson story is so fucking boring.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jesus. Garcia blatantly scoots over to get hit with the belt.

Which isn’t egregious, but what IS awful is the fact you get an extra 15 fucking minutes and don’t even attempt a fucking surprise.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ending sucked as expected but mostly fun show this week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I watched this entire fucking episode waiting for something big to happen. The extra 15 minutes suckered me in.

Tony Khan really needs to fuck off.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> No Elite on an anniversary show makes me sad though. There was a strong focus on AEW originals which is great, but Kenny and the Bucks are part of the soul.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

bdon said:


> I watched this entire fucking episode waiting for something big to happen. The extra 15 minutes suckered me in.
> 
> Tony Khan really needs to fuck off.


It’s over Bdon. It’s only going downhill from here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Enjoyable wrestling-heavy show tonight. MJF/Yuta and Lethal/Darby were both solid. Wardlow/Cage was MOTN, the crowd were at their hottest for it. 

The National Scissoring segment was fine but went on a tad bit too long. Nice to see Willow Nightingale get the pin, she's gonna be one of those organic babyfaces that grows on the crowd.

Hangman/RUSH was good, I wish they had gotten more time though. They could definitely take it up a notch but this was fine for TV. The Moxley promo afterwards was dope.

Main event was decent, nothing special. Seemed like a pretty conservative show tonight that didn't really build on storylines but offered some entertaining wrestling, especially from the hoss match.

*Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I kinda hope Sammy getting the big W means we've seen the last of Andrade.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 135110


They're in Kenny's country next week so hopefully the legal clusterfuck is sorted by then and we hear BATTLE CRY.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sammy Guevara picking up the win in the main event gets a big thumbs up here


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

No Elite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great Dynamite

shame the Elite wasn’t back

Mox v Hangman is gonna slap hard

we obvs don’t know the whole true story of Andrade v Sammy


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> It’s over Bdon. It’s only going downhill from here.


It’s been downhill since Kenny dropped the belt. Facts that can not be ignored.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> They're in Kenny's country next week so hopefully the legal clusterfuck is sorted by then and we hear BATTLE CRY.


Nah, it doesn’t seem like it. I’m not paying for another Kenny-less month, that’s for sure.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Look at first I had no problem with Punk, he was there cool whatever. But now after all this.. he's a CM Punk Ass Bitch


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> Nah, it doesn’t seem like it. I’m not paying for another Kenny-less month, that’s for sure.


I genuinely am upset that I gave them my potential viewership and demographic number. It doesn’t have to be the Elite, Punk, or any of that, but if you FINALLY get an extra goddamn 15 minutes, you better have a hook in plan.

TK gave the audience nothing to build to next week. Fucking dumb.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I ONLY watched, because my brother said it was going an extra 15 minutes.

Fuck you, Tony. This ship won’t make it to 2030 on national TV. Guarantee it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I ONLY watched, because my brother said it was going an extra 15 minutes.
> 
> Fuck you, Tony. This ship won’t make it to 2030 on national TV. Guarantee it.


lol, 2030 gave them a good 10 years on tv

that’s not bad xD


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Unless you're DammitChrist, in which case everything is absolutely incredible and perfect.





Chan Hung said:


> To this day, he's got to be trolling. You cant think everything in AEW is amazing. Same with WWE. Both have pros and cons.





HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Or he's an actual bot


Gee, it's almost like I genuinely enjoy watching an entertaining wrestling show with *many* pros, but yet *very* little cons.

I get similar vibes from Raw too lately.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I will die on the hill that not using a healthy Kenny while you have him should be a crime.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, 2030 gave them a good 10 years on tv
> 
> that’s not bad xD


I’m being really conservative with that as to avoid the AEW faithful bitching and calling me a hater.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I love her your honor.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I genuinely am upset that I gave them my potential viewership and demographic number. It doesn’t have to be the Elite, Punk, or any of that, but if you FINALLY get an extra goddamn 15 minutes, you better have a hook in plan.
> 
> TK gave the audience nothing to build to next week. Fucking dumb.


Jungle Boy vs Luchasauras is 3 years in the making and TK is giving that away next week after building to the match near the end of the 2nd hour.

That's pretty big!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Jungle Boy vs Luchasauras is 3 years in the making and TK is giving that away next week after building to the match near the end of the 2nd hour.
> 
> That's pretty big!


You have got to be joking, right? Lol


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> You have got to be joking, right? Lol


Oh damn, I just got it!

He forgot to make Marko Stunt the special guest referee?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

bdon said:


> I ONLY watched, because my brother said it was going an extra 15 minutes.
> 
> Fuck you, Tony. This ship won’t make it to 2030 on national TV. Guarantee it.


You just got worked brotha.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oracle said:


> You just got worked brotha.


Guilty as charged lol


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Another great show. MJF-Wheeler was MOTN, but the women’s trios match was also very good.

I’m just bummed because it was Dynamite’s anniversary show, and it felt pretty empty without Kenny and the Bucks there. It just didn’t feel right. I hope Tony does all he can to get them back asap, even if he has to negotiate a settlement with Punk. I don’t hate Punk, but I can do without him. I can’t do without the Elite. They’re such a big reason why I love AEW in the first place.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yuta vs MJF was solid if not unremarkable. Also they REALLY overdid that trading pins spot. It became really hokey. The post match face turn teasing was dumb

Another solid Darby performance but I just don't care for Jay Lethal he has been misused to a ridiculous point and him versus the BIB (Big Indian Bozo) is not exciting.

Wardlow vs cage was awesome.

Trios was eh. Guess saraya is all good?

The national scissoring segment was fun.....for 10 minutes. Then I got bored, then annoyed.

Rush vs Hangman was fine. Great stuff post match with Mox 

Main event was fine if not extremely predictable. 

Also where was the big surprise/cliffhanger?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> Also where was the big surprise/cliffhanger?


The surprise was that there wasn't a post-match beat down.

Surprise!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> The surprise was that there wasn't a post-match beat down.
> 
> Surprise!


Touche


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I’m being really conservative with that as to avoid the AEW faithful bitching and calling me a hater.


whose the ‘faithful’ ? There’s like 1 left


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Saraya hasn't been physical in 5 years and this is how they chose to book her? Fucking dreadful. Starts off with a terrible match where an ROH bad comedy jobber girl pins someone instead of focusing on the world champ and the hottest act right now in the womens division(Hayter). You think they'd save Saraya getting physical for a bigger moment. Typical TK booking.


The scissor segment 😕


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I had to go out tonight. Did I miss anything really worth watching? Seems like a lot of dreadful reviews for most of the show from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Brian cage looks terrible. He really needs to cut back on the tren; that roid gut looks horrendous


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> Brian cage looks terrible. He really needs to cut back on the tren; that roid gut looks horrendous



Brian Cage follows the philosophy of tren hard, eat clen, anavar give up.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I had to go out tonight. Did I miss anything really worth watching? Seems like a lot of dreadful reviews for most of the show from what I've seen so far.


Recommend cage vs Wardlow. Everything else isn't must see


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Why is Jamie Hayter not the womens champion? 

Her not being built up and beating Britt for the title was idiotic booking


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> So back when they announced AEW in Toronto, I was a babyface and got tickets for the show. So…I guess the hater of all haters will be on Dynamite next week!


I expect from you a "Who Booked This Crap?" sign. lol This was actually a tame sign during the late 90s but now the kiddies on social media and Tony would cry seeing that.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Hope Sammy gets the winning pin fall in the main event


Yay


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Damn I felt the pain of that scaled down arena and completely empty top tier they couldn't even hide. This roster is too good, hopefully some stability and direction soon to get the show back on sound footing.

Bit too much ROH on the shows for my liking. They need to worry about their own belts instead of putting every ROH champ in matches and feuds, for a casual its confusing all this cross promotion.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Damn I felt the pain of that scaled down arena and completely empty top tier they couldn't even hide. This roster is too good, hopefully some stability and direction soon to get the show back on sound footing.

Bit too much ROH on the shows for my liking. They need to worry about their own belts instead of putting every ROH champ in matches and feuds, for a casual its confusing all this cross promotion.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> How is that entertaining? General question


&Dollardew assured me this was all straight and "it's about women".


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Saraya hot as fuck. Would still bang her even after all the guys she's banged lol.


hey toothpaste still exist, right?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I turned it off at the weekly womens tag match but skimmed it in the morning.

MJF/Yuta wasn’t bad. A good match, just puzzling that it’s Yuta, IMO.

Lethal/Darby was good. Probably the only match where the winner wasn’t telegraphed, and I’m all for Lethal dropping Sanjay and Satnam. Rehabilitate him a bit. Get something out of him.

Wardlow vs Cage… again, just out of the blue Cage is back on the show and obviously Wardlow was going to win. I think you couldve gotten more out of Cage. Then FTR comes out to make the save and they’re over as hell and you can tell the crowd misses them. With the state of things and AEW needing stars, why aren’t they in a program — or just wrestling for 10 minutes because they’re great and interesting ? Don’t get that.

Same thing with Joe. Or Starks or Hobbs. We’ll get the mandatory womens match. The required Garcia and Yuta match, but these guys — and Miro will be missing. There’s more talent here than you’d think by just watching the show.

Saraya vs Baker could be interesting — potentially one of, if not their best womens program to date. They should remove the noise around it and really center it on these two though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought it was the best Dynamite in some time. I have last week's show a 5.5/10 and this week's an 8.5/10. The matches were good, storylines developed, and we got an actual good sports-entertainment segment which is pretty damn rare (The Acclaimed). Also, the Mox/Hangman showdown was really good and it was interesting to see the fans get behind Hangman more than Mox.

MJF vs. Yuta was the best match of the show. For all the hate he gets on here, Yuta had an effective mini-program with MJF that led to a satisfying match. Compare to the MJF vs. Pillman Jr. mini-feud last year, where the build was very personal, but the match at Grand Slam was a flop. MJF has gotten better in the ring and also looked good physically after all of his time off.

The surprise package of the show was Cage vs. Wardlow. Matches like this can die off after the immediate hosses run into each other phase, but they kept it interesting for 10 minutes. Cage isn't the most intelligent wrestler and sometimes forgets who he is supposed to be in the ring, but he is someone you should always be able to make use off, even if it's as an imposing bodyguard stood behind a smaller guy.

Also, after last week's disasterclass with the Saraya segment, the women actually put on a good segment this week with a fine match to boot. The positive of these women's trios matches is they keep moving, hide weaknesses, and get more talent on TV. I prefer them to the vast majority of women's singles matches they put on Dynamite. Saraya vs. Britt also feels like a big feud for the division.

Looking at the average ratings on Cagematch, it's ranking as one of the better shows in some time (even higher than Grand Slam) after last week's was the lowest rated since the January 12th edition (although I think Jericho vs. Bandido was the best match of the two shows but in terms of overall, this week was way better).


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AEW's women's division is better than WWE's Raw/SD women's division.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Last night kind of felt like a much-needed reset. The card drew me in. The key is the follow-through. To wit:

MJF. The big story of the night wasn't the match with Yuta (who will hopefully be de-emphasized ow) but the aftermath. Babyface turn coming. We'll just have to see how well he does in that role and how this will affect his inevitable title win and reign.

WARDLOW. Why *the hell* is this guy not being featured every week? He's still mega-over and whenever he's on the show, the intensity kicks up an order of magnitude. There's still time to fix this bizarre booking. Fun match with Brian Cage. Maybe last night was the start of a bigger faction feud, unfortunately it still has Ring of Honor stink on it.

DARBY. Again we see just how good this guy is. His selling really invested me in the match. Lethal is meh but if it leads to Darby taking on the big guy that could be OK as a David vs. Goliath confrontation. Basically, please get Darby on the show more.

HAYTER. Why is Tony not capitalizing on her popularity? It's plain that she's the most organically over woman in the division. Far more than either Rosa or Storm. The crowd wants to get behind her. Turn her at Full Gear.

Fun segment from the Acclaimed. The tag titles can feel important with them holding them.

Sorry, but I just can't bother to care about Moxley as champion right now. I care even less about Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus/Christian. It just isn't working. Jungle Boy is not a tough guy, so stop trying to make him be one. He should be booked like Johnny Gargano in 2017-19.

The main event was the least interesting for me so I barely paid attention. I don't care about Chris Jericho changing the values of a dead brand. Get Ring of Honor off the show.

Still more to like here than in the past couple of months though. Again, the key is the follow-through.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I thought it was the best Dynamite in some time. I have last week's show a 5.5/10 and this week's an 8.5/10. The matches were good, storylines developed, and we got an actual good sports-entertainment segment which is pretty damn rare (The Acclaimed). Also, the Mox/Hangman showdown was really good and it was interesting to see the fans get behind Hangman more than Mox.
> 
> MJF vs. Yuta was the best match of the show. For all the hate he gets on here, Yuta had an effective mini-program with MJF that led to a satisfying match. Compare to the MJF vs. Pillman Jr. mini-feud last year, where the build was very personal, but the match at Grand Slam was a flop. MJF has gotten better in the ring and also looked good physically after all of his time off.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. The only part of the show that I hated was Sammy winning at the end. I am just going to pretend that didn't happen and that I enjoyed a 2 hour show.

I don't want to make a long post about everything, but I have to acknowledge the women's division. They had a good Britt promo, a match where every women got an entrance, most women shined in the match, a fresh face getting the pin, Saraya being physical which played into Britt's promo and a follow up interview that set up a TBS Title match at Battle of the Belts. I have to make special mention of Penelope Ford since she has stepped up her in-ring game. This division has miles to go, but this was progress. They only negative is that I want the World Champion to feel like a bigger deal. Toni Storm should have equal promo time to Saraya.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here are my takeaways from the show

They need to stop with the backstage interruptions of promos. I honestly feel like it happens every other segment. If I turned it into a drinking game, I'd be dead by the end of Dynamite. And it is almost always a lazy set up for a match happening either on Rampage or next week's Dynamite
They really need to figure out what ROH is, who is part of ROH, and how they want to handle the titles because right now, mix and matching the two is just confusing. Either separate it and make it AEW's developmental/minor leagues (and if you can't get a show for it right away, then transform one of the two dark shows into ROH, problem solved) or dissolve it and start unifying belts now. 
Now Wardlow Vs. Cage was a cool match, but they dropped the ball by not building it up. Think back to Sid Vs. Goldberg from 99 (yes, I am using WCW 99 to highlight what should have been done...yikes). They had Sid go on a tear and destroy people on the path to Goldberg and they built the match to PPV. Here, Cage just randomly showed up and got a title shot against the big killer Wardlow...um...okay. Again, the match was cool but it had no real meaning or purpose behind it beyond just simply doing the match. I get they are building to Wardlow/Joe, but that can simmer for a bit and do Cage Vs. Wardlow in the meantime. Its okay to have multiple stories going on at once. 
The Acclaimed are getting exactly what they deserve and I am very happy for them. They developed into something the fans love and they got rewarded for it. Good for them. 
The Trios Women's Match was a way to try and get more women on the show and get some characters over. I will say that I think Willow Nightingale has potential to become what Bayley was in NXT: A plucky and lovable underdog. I don't think rushing her into a title match with Jade is a good idea, but hey. Aside from that, if you want to get women over, why not invest in promo time and vignettes? Why not do it for the talents across the roster in general? I don't know. 
Building off of that, Kip Sabian needs to get away from Penelope Ford. I get they are married and good for them, but if Sabian's new character is going to flourish, he has to go off on his own. When I saw the whole thing with the box at All Out, I was like "Oh, they might have something here" but they need to define it and give the guy some promo time. It could be the modern-day Al Snow and Head, but if they don't nurture it, it could turn into a modern-day Planet Stasiak. 
Also, Britt Vs. Paige is a big match they can do, probably the biggest women's match they've ever done. With that in mind, they need to build this thing up and not just rush it to TV. Save it for a big Dynamite to build to down the road or save it for PPV. Don't just throw it out there on a random episode with no build up. They have something there, so nurture it.

It wasn't a bad episode, but again, there are little things AEW could do to get much better.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

For me it was a pretty medeocre show. There was too much wrestling with cringy promos. I enjoyed the Wardlow match somewhat. Brian Cage's selling took me out of the match a lil, he looked goofy.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

So does anyone else think Hangman calling out Mox to fight wasn't necessarily planned? Mox took a second, grabbed the mic, and then shut him down hard with that Punk reference.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> So does anyone else think Hangman calling out Mox to fight wasn't necessarily planned? Mox took a second, grabbed the mic, and then shut him down hard with that Punk reference.


I was actually impressed with how Mox responded to this because it was a set up that could easily have gotten him booed.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

TripleG said:


> They need to stop with the backstage interruptions of promos. I honestly feel like it happens every other segment. If I turned it into a drinking game, I'd be dead by the end of Dynamite. And it is almost always a lazy set up for a match happening either on Rampage or next week's Dynamite


This is a huge issue I have with AEW. 1) there's always an interruption and 2) there's no way to sell that the person being interviewed couldn't see the person coming up to them but they always act as if they didn't know they were there. It's really bad and amateur shit.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

decent show this week:

mjf vs yuta = good match. yuta not ready for this spot but he did well here.

lethal vs darby = good match but darby no longer feels like a special talent. he's been booked badly for a year now.

cage vs wardlow = two guys who actually look like professional wrestlers. wardlow throws a good punch. good pop for FTR

good promo between moxley and page

decent women's segment

acclaimed segment dragged on a bit

don't buy garcia as a main event guy.


----------

